
H. R. 4901: The “Flamethrowers? Really? Act” - mkeeter
https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-congress/house-bill/4901/text
======
sweb
_The term ‘flamethrower’ means any nonstationary or transportable device
designed or intended to ignite and then emit or propel a burning stream of a
combustible or flammable substance a distance of at least 6 feet._

This bill is clearly in reaction to The Boring Company flamethrowers
([https://www.boringcompany.com/not-a-
flamethrower](https://www.boringcompany.com/not-a-flamethrower)), yet their
definition of a flamethrower doesn't even cover those flamethrowers. From the
videos that Musk has posted none of the flames from the boring co.
flamethrowers shoot out 6 feet...

------
buffaloo
Sugar cane farmers will not be pleased.

~~~
IntronExon
Don’t they tend to use drip torches on ATV’s? I’m pretty sure that wouldn’t be
covered under this law.

------
IntronExon
_SEC. 2. FLAMETHROWERS TREATED THE SAME AS MACHINEGUNS FOR PURPOSES OF ALL
FEDERAL CRIMINAL LAWS RELATING TO FIREARMS._

Why? With a real machine gun you could level a whole crowd in a minute. With a
flamethrower, you can mostly make an ass of yourself unless the people you
want to harm are in a pillbox. They’re not equivalent threats to others, and
frankly a flamethrowers is mostly a threat to the carrier.

